# Uli John Roth and the Sky Guitar



## David (Apr 8, 2006)

Call me dumb, call me lame, call me a hypocrite for loving shred yet not knowing about the guitar of the inventor of shred... but anyone know the specs for the Sky Guitars he uses? Some are 36 frets, all are scalloped, all only use a bridge/middle pickup, 7 strings... and for some reason, I'm thinking it has a 30" scale. Yeah, pretty much, I want one, but aren't they Uli-only. Did he make them or something?

















[action=David]is a newb right now.[/action]


----------



## bostjan (Apr 8, 2006)

wow, i never saw that one before. I saw some of the six stringers with 36 frets, though.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 8, 2006)

17th street guitars made a ltd. run of them.
I THINK its normal scale, but all the frets are scalloped.


----------



## Papa Shank (Apr 8, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> 17th street guitars made a ltd. run of them.
> I THINK its normal scale, but all the frets are scalloped.


Yeah, I'm fairly sure they were normal scale. At a push he might've had one that was 27" but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 8, 2006)

Things are normal up to the 24th or 29th fret, but from there, they are fretted ascending in whole tones.


----------



## XEN (Apr 8, 2006)

This is all they have up right now: http://www.17thstreetguitars.com/skyseries.html

They must not be pursuing it.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 8, 2006)

Er...can you really call that a neck pickup? It's more like somewhere between the bridge and middle positions on most guitars, it's just that there's frets all the way up to that point.


----------



## David (Apr 8, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Er...can you really call that a neck pickup? It's more like somewhere between the bridge and middle positions on most guitars, it's just that there's frets all the way up to that point.


doh! typo, yeah, I meant bridge.


----------



## Papa Shank (Apr 8, 2006)

there's some sort of pickup underneath the fretboard where the neck pickup would normally be btw.


----------



## David (Apr 8, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> there's some sort of pickup underneath the fretboard where the neck pickup would normally be btw.


wooooh, damn that's trippy! I never knew that.


----------



## Jerich (Apr 8, 2006)

hold onto your hat.... i looked into getting one from 17th street music.......10,000.00 yeah that's right ten thousand dollars.....there really is no guitar on this planet worth that much............but i would still like to try one i guess i will at the Sky Guitar academy...........


----------



## David (Apr 8, 2006)

Jerich said:


> hold onto your hat.... i looked into getting one from 17th street music.......10,000.00 yeah that's right ten thousand dollars.....there really is no guitar on this planet worth that much............but i would still like to try one i guess i will at the Sky Guitar academy...........


that's nothing, mine cost $11,000.


That price is rediculous. Even if it was custom made, like conklins and stuff, it still couldn't exceed $5000. That's straight up BULL.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 8, 2006)

i remember reading they'd cost 15k? I guess the price went down.


----------



## Papa Shank (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah, buy 'em now lads while they're on discount!!


----------



## Skeksis (Apr 8, 2006)

I love Uli's stuff. Beautiful tone and amazing playing.

Yeh well to throw some more info, he uses a custom built active pickup system, the MegaWing pickup or sumtin. I read somwhere the pickups alone were like $1,000.


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 10, 2006)

It's a lot of dough. If I were a billionaire, I would probably buy one. You could probably order a nice custom that had similar features for a lot less.


----------



## Papa Shank (Apr 10, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> It's a lot of dough. If I were a billionaire, I would probably buy one. You could probably order a nice custom that had similar features for a lot less.


Someone did try to do a cheaper version of it, they stopped when they were threatened with legal action.


----------

